
Apple’s iPhone X assembled by illegal student labour - noir-york
https://www.ft.com/content/7cb56786-cda1-11e7-b781-794ce08b24dc
======
arkj
Will this deter anyone buying this super expensive phone?

~~~
frabbit
Probably not. Slavery was only stopped by "extremists" that caused a civil
war. "Nice" people kept on keeping on for the most part.

------
earenndil
Paywall-locked, can someone mirror?

~~~
rasz
Same thing was published ~two years ago. Basically every time theres big
crunch at Foxconn due to new Apple product unveiling they do a "work
experience" month, where high school students are enrolled into assembly line
sans payroll.

